# comunication with ECU



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anybodie konw if the nissan ecu uses the standard ALDL 5V TTL comunication? If yes what is the baud rate and it would be nice to have some protocol specs  . I going to build a RS232 to ALDL converter and try it out on my bra's GM Vectra. But it would be very nice to talk to my SR20Di ECU too.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

You're trying to set up an interface with the diagnostic port on an OBD2 system? Interesting... Not sure of any info to help you, but I'll keep an eye out. I'd love to hear how this goes.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

My car has a OBDI but I think that the interfaces are the same, you only need to konw what the com speed is and haw are the high level protocol specs....


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Just get one of these. www.300degree.com/electronics/nprobe
We just came out with these.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

This sounds like a nice product, however, price is a bit too high $500.00 for the cable and the s/w.

Has anyone tried to hack their own system, which can read the output from ECM and then can display on the standard computer.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check this out.

Lew


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Amazing! 

Thanks for the cool info.


----------

